# What are some of your pet peeves?



## Spear (Sep 4, 2021)

I'll start: 

- Guys who say "no homo" 

- People who say "just sayin" 

- People who don't know the difference between your and you're

- Littering


----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

Personally I hate when people take a swirly dump on the hood of my car.

Am I the only one?


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 4, 2021)

Spear said:


> I'll start:
> 
> - Guys who say "no homo"
> 
> ...


I can't stand skin colored or light see through stockings.  I know it's weird, but for some reason I hate them.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Personally I hate when people take a swirly dump on the hood of my car.
> 
> Am I the only one?


Does that happen often in your neighborhood?


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 4, 2021)

I’m so damn petty. I have a lot of them. The first one that comes to my mind is when people says:

“I could care less”.

If you’re going to say that at least say it right.

Also, I live in a big city. I can’t stand when people walk in front of me like they have absolutely no place to be. Just casually strolling in the middle of the sidewalk blocking everyone who’s trying to walk around them.

Damn I have a lot more than just those two.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 4, 2021)

- Lack of commonsense and pure obliviousity.
- People who don't know how to make basic fucking decisions.
- Sensitive/Over-emotional cuntz
- Self-entitlement 
- Idiots


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 4, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I’m so damn petty. I have a lot of them. The first one that comes to my mind is when people says:
> 
> “I could care less”.
> 
> ...


I'm with you buddy.  I hate when people leave their shopping cart on one side of a grocery store lane and slowly observe all the different types of canned vegetable choices on the other side, leaving no place to go.  All canned corn is the same.  Just take it and GTF out of the way.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 4, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I'm with you buddy.  I hate when people leave their shopping cart on one side of a grocery store lane and slowly observe all the different types of canned vegetable choices on the other side, leaving no place to go.  All canned corn is the same.  Just take it and GTF out of the way.


man that’s another good one. Really fucking punchable behavior..


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 4, 2021)

saying clip when you mean magazine

short shorts on men

someone saying that guys on steroids

in an effort to discredit

(not saying it happens to me but you know what I mean)

start saying the N word in a fight or pre fight

(you know the whats good n..... pullin up the pants this and that and the whole bit)

saying you feel me

bodybuilder tank tops

too matching, Addis Nike X armor etc

not matching, adidas shirt nike shorts converse shoes vans hat

not racking weights

benching more weight than you can properly

same on squats, stop fronting !

dudes that are all arms & chest no legs or back

men tanning (bodybuilders excluded)

tailgating, over reacting with the horn

home printer ink cartridge scam

its ink & plastic why the fuck is it 45 bucks ?


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 4, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> man that’s another good one. Really fucking punchable behavior..


"punchable behavior" @dirtys1x , you need to coin that phrase on urban dictionary...


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2021)

Z said home printer ink cartridges!!!!   🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## flenser (Sep 4, 2021)

Most of my pet peeves revolve around my daily commute. Well, that and all the stupid laws against having a hood mounted machine gun.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 4, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> saying clip when you mean magazine
> 
> short shorts on men
> 
> ...


Dude you’re a menace LOL

I AGREE with all of these except short shorts. I have to show off my fucking juicy ass quads somehow when I’m squatting. Don’t come at me for those.

also I’m not well versed about printer ink, but now that you say it, it is way too fucking expensive. Bastards.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 4, 2021)

Spear said:


> I'll start:
> 
> - Guys who say "no homo"
> 
> ...


I have a bunch.. great thread..🤙

.When someone says my bad
.people that do a set and sit on there cell phones
. When someone parks so close to the driver door like no one is going to get into the fn car
When people look at my wife or my teenage daughters. I breath fire
.Liars & dishonest people
Cashless tolls. Who the fuck wants to keep getting toll bills. Plus think about all the people loosing jobs because of it..
Loads people when you are in a restaurant… keep your shit down people. Nice to have fun but have some respect.
Bad customer service..
OMG I gotta stop……


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 4, 2021)

People who talk about shit they have no idea about to unsuspecting people just to appear smart

weak handshakes 

when you say like or I’m too much 

people who don’t make plans accordingly and think I can just drop everything on command and do whatever it is they want to do

people who tip like shit

loud people in public 

dudes who roast you in front of girls

people who take up the squat rack to do should raises or curls


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2021)

Everything my kids do.  🤣


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 4, 2021)

I don’t really have any pet peeves and with a sensitive world full of bitching individuals, I try to make a difference my eliminating those pet peeves in my life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 4, 2021)

People answering their phone while a store employee is trying to help them. It's just rude and disrespectful to everyone around.

People who write checks at the grocery store and / or hold up the line with coupons, multiple payment methods and various other bullshit.

People who grocery shop at the drug store and get to the cashier with a huge basket full of crap.

People who are rude to employees in general, but especially low paid employees. Their day sucks bad enough already without having to deal with rude, entitled people.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 4, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> People who talk about shit they have no idea about to unsuspecting people just to appear smart
> 
> weak handshakes
> 
> ...


Yikes….Dirty. I have a weak handshake. I hate when someone squeezes my hand. To me that is a sign of.. they are trying to say They are tough or trying to represent. I have a weak handshake because to me I let my confidence and the way I carry myself speak for it.. matter of fact when someone squeezed my hand I want to take my other one and bitch smack them… hahahahahahah 😂😂😂😂😂🤪🤙🤙🤙. I put that beast away a long time ago…


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 4, 2021)

Badleroybrown said:


> Yikes….Dirty. I have a weak handshake. I hate when someone squeezes my hand. To me that is a sign of.. they are trying to say They are tough or trying to represent. I have a weak handshake because to me I let my confidence and the way I carry myself speak for it.. matter of fact when someone squeezed my hand I want to take my other one and bitch smack them… hahahahahahah 😂😂😂😂😂🤪🤙🤙🤙. I put that beast away a long time ago…


I don’t want someone to give me the iron grip to hell bro. I just want something good enough that let me knows you are confident. That’s all. Nothing serious LOL


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 4, 2021)

Confidence comes by how you carry yourself. It comes walking shoulda back &chest out. Looking someone in the eyes. But I understand what you are saying.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 4, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> saying clip when you mean magazine
> 
> short shorts on men
> 
> ...


I feel attacked


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 4, 2021)

Ok in defense of gym bro's who get on their phone between sets....why does it make a difference to you what I do during my 1 minute interval?

Also, I log my workouts on my phone so it's not like I'm watching youtube videos between sets.


----------



## Trump (Sep 5, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok in defense of gym bro's who get on their phone between sets....why does it make a difference to you what I do during my 1 minute interval?
> 
> Also, I log my workouts on my phone so it's not like I'm watching youtube videos between sets.


I use my phone to time between sets sometimes.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 5, 2021)

Trump said:


> I use my phone to time between sets sometimes.


I've done the same.


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2021)

Trump said:


> I use my phone to time between sets sometimes.


Always


----------



## Badleroybrown (Sep 5, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok in defense of gym bro's who get on their phone between sets....why does it make a difference to you what I do during my 1 minute interval?
> 
> Also, I log my workouts on my phone so it's not like I'm watching youtube videos between sets.


It’s not bout being on a phone. When a guy needs a break i between sets no prob. Or tracking or whatever. I was referring to the guys that sit there for five minutes on there phones taken up space..
and yes people do watch YouTube and Facebook it while I am waiting for a machine. And I am sure it has happened to you and most of us..


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 5, 2021)

People who are rude to or speak in a condescending tone to someone with a disability. I work with this population and so many are trying to do the best they can.

Not long ago i was in the grocery store that employs quite a few people with disabilities. A woman and her teenage son were being very impatient and rude with the gentleman bagging there groceries (an untrained eye could see this man had a diagnosis). She turned to me and made a shitty statement about the store needing to stop hiring "these" people. I calmly said to her "What the fuck is the matter with you, other than being an asshole." I wanted to take a picture of their faces, but i refrained.

Oh, and couples who wear matching outfits.


----------



## lfod14 (Sep 5, 2021)

When people say PIN / VIN Number
Planet Fitness people invading my Golds
The make believe work irregardless


----------



## TODAY (Sep 5, 2021)

lfod14 said:


> irregardless


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I don’t want someone to give me the iron grip to hell bro. I just want something good enough that let me knows you are confident. That’s all. Nothing serious LOL





dirtys1x said:


> Dude you’re a menace LOL
> 
> I AGREE with all of these except short shorts. I have to show off my fucking juicy ass quads somehow when I’m squatting. Don’t come at me for those.
> 
> also I’m not well versed about printer ink, but now that you say it, it is way too fucking expensive. Bastards.



id rather see you in a size smaller than size shorter

see the beef, not the curtain


----------



## rawdeal (Sep 5, 2021)

First pet was Charlie the BoxTurtle back when I was a widdle kid.
First pet peeve was that Charlie kept trying to escape until I decided HE knew best and I released him.

A succession of Toads followed, but some escaped, some did not, b4 I realized THEY (would have known) best, and any emotional commitment I might have had never developed into a peeve.

Long period of  ?wisdom?  as I became a young man, and acquired a young wife who thought a parakeet would cure my ills.  "SPPFF" was his name, as in "ShitPotPooFace," cause all he did was bite us as we fed him, and my  temporary wisdom slid by as I embraced the notion of pet peeves.

Had some Rats later ... THEY are great, much like smaller dogs, personalities and all ...except they tend to die within 3yrs or so.  First one was a huge all-white mothafukker named, of course, Al Bino ... I remember trying to give him a Vikings' Funeral from a nearby river as I swatted away clouds of mosquitoes with my shovel.  Second one was Nancy, who was pretty cool, but we both thought Nancy Reagan was a privileged white bitch who would be insulted to have a Rat named after her, so we did. Final one(s) were a pair ... so crazy/zany we named them Beavis+Butthead ... loved those little fuckers, but they did the usual 3(yrs)-and-out thing too.

Finally graduated to Rescue Dogs, where I have no peeves other than that the 4 eldest of my original 9 are gone now.  The remaining 2 Humans and 5 Dogs are all at an age where I'm beginning to worry about who will die first vs. who, if any of us, can be re-homed, but no peeves there ... so far.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 5, 2021)

"For all intensive purposes"

"should of"

"conversating"


----------



## rawdeal (Sep 5, 2021)

INTENSE ... indeed.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> "For all intensive purposes"
> 
> "should of"
> 
> "conversating"



Do you mean “For all intents or purposes” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Do you mean “For all intents or purposes”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


He means the one that say for all intensive purposes 

rather than the correct way


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2021)

Bad smelling vagina on a pretty girl ...


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 5, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Bad smelling vagina on a pretty girl ...


Is this something you frequent?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 5, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Is this something you frequent?


I’ve smelt plenty of nasty vagina in my time


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 5, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Is this something you frequent?


Bundy wins the thread.

5 acres of parking at Walmart, not a single place to park because lazy assholes leave their carts everywhere.  You waddle your fat ass around Walmart for an hour you can return your cart to the cart rack 20 feet from your car.


----------



## Jin (Sep 5, 2021)

When you go on your first date on tinder specifically stating you’re looking for companionship, not sex. Then at dinner she tells you she has a butt plug in.

true story. Like 15 minutes ago true.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 5, 2021)

Jin said:


> When you go on your first date on tinder specifically stating you’re looking for companionship, not sex. Then at dinner she tells you she has a butt plug in.
> 
> true story. Like 15 minutes ago true.


Jin wins this thread.  Can't touch that.  Nope.  Not even close.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 5, 2021)

Jin said:


> When you go on your first date on tinder specifically stating you’re looking for companionship, not sex. Then at dinner she tells you she has a butt plug in.
> 
> true story. Like 15 minutes ago true.


She sounds like a classy woman


----------



## Spear (Sep 5, 2021)

I’m glad to see I’m not the only person who hates seeing shopping carts left in the parking lots. People are so damn lazy


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2021)

Spear said:


> I’m glad to see I’m not the only person who hates seeing shopping carts left in the parking lots. People are so damn lazy


I even bring other people's carts back to the corral.

Sometimes I'm even passive aggressive to the person, I see them prop the front wheels up on the curb to leave it, and I'll say... I got that for you, no worries.

Always tell my kids that if everyone leaves a place just a bit cleaner than it was when you got there, there'd be no more trash or clutter.

The girl gets it, the boy.... Not so much. 😂


----------



## Spear (Sep 5, 2021)

I’m glad to see I’m not the only person who hates seeing shopping carts left in the parking lots. People are sp


CJ275 said:


> I even bring other people's carts back to the corral.
> 
> Sometimes I'm even passive aggressive to the person, I see them prop the front wheels up on the curb to leave it, and I'll say... I got that for you, no worries.
> 
> ...


Great advice from a great dad


----------



## Send0 (Sep 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Personally I hate when people take a swirly dump on the hood of my car.
> 
> Am I the only one?


Seriously, is no one else waking up with fresh human made soft serve on the hood of their cars?

Is this not normal?


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 5, 2021)

Girls that say I'm not into drama!!!!! They're usually pumped full of that sht!!!!!


----------



## OldeBull1 (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm security.  Frequently,  I hear people say "I wouldn't want to mess with you". That bugs me.
Why would you want to mess with me, something I said or is it my face?
So would you mess with me if I didn't have muscles?
Do you routinely mess with others who you perceive as weaker?
My buddy, built like a lineman, gets it worse. People often say to him, with no other pretext "man, if I had to fight you, I'd need a bat or gun". Nate is the nicest guy I know, a gentle giant, who can turn into a grizzly bear when needed. Why would you have to fight him?


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 5, 2021)

Jin said:


> When you go on your first date on tinder specifically stating you’re looking for companionship, not sex. Then at dinner she tells you she has a butt plug in.
> 
> true story. Like 15 minutes ago true.


Please tell me you helped her remove it later


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> Please tell me you helped her remove it later


It's what any gentleman would do!!!


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's what any gentleman would do!!!


With their teeth


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 5, 2021)

Jin said:


> When you go on your first date on tinder specifically stating you’re looking for companionship, not sex. Then at dinner she tells you she has a butt plug in.



That's absolutely terrible, Jin. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that.

After all: classy women know that you wait until *dessert* to divulge your butt plug bulge.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 5, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> That's absolutely terrible, Jin. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that.
> 
> After all: classy women know that you wait until *dessert* to divulge your butt plug bulge.


Omg😆. You are hands down my new favorite person on here. Please don't ever change 🤣


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 5, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> That's absolutely terrible, Jin. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that.
> 
> After all: classy women know that you wait until *dessert* to divulge your butt plug bulge.


Or, the plug could be a substitute for dessert


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 5, 2021)

If your cutting


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 5, 2021)

ignoring people on the streets

you say hello or tip your head to someone &

they just ignore you because they are entitled to not to 

well fuck you too then asshole !


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Omg😆. You are hands down my new favorite person on here. Please don't ever change 🤣



Awww, @Send0. I lube love your generosity - thank you for the very kind "plug" 😘


----------



## OldeBull1 (Sep 5, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> "punchable behavior" @dirtys1x , you need to coin that phrase on urban dictionary...


There is a German slang word 'bakpfeifengesicht', meaning ' a face in need of a fist. Simply, yet elegant.


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> There is a German slang word 'bakpfeifengesicht', meaning ' a face in need of a fist. Simply, yet elegant.


I need to know how to pounce this. I need this word in my life.

Is it... Bach(like the composer) fifen(like Michelle Pfeiffer, but with an N, and geist(like heist, but with a G)?


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> ignoring people on the streets
> 
> you say hello or tip your head to someone &
> 
> ...



Holding the door for someone. I still do the first part but not the second part. When holding the door for someone, I would open it, step aside and smile as people would approach. Now get this, I wasn’t the doorman so it’s not my job to be considerate to inconsiderate bungholes, so if they didn’t return the smile or just walked in without saying anything, I’d let the door go and take off while it hit the person. I obviously have grown up since then and just let people be a$$holes. Sometimes, if a person looked bitchy, I would either just go in or leave and let go of the door and I am avoiding their resting bitch face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Sep 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Holding the door for someone. I still do the first part but not the second part. When holding the door for someone, I would open it, step aside and smile as people would approach. Now get this, I wasn’t the doorman so it’s not my job to be considerate to inconsiderate bungholes, so if they didn’t return the smile or just walked in without saying anything, I’d let the door go and take off while it hit the person. I obviously have grown up since then and just let people be a$$holes. Sometimes, if a person looked bitchy, I would either just go in or leave and let go of the door and I am avoiding their resting bitch face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So that's why people never hold the door for me. My RBF is genetic, I can't help it 😢


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Seriously, is no one else waking up with fresh human made soft serve on the hood of their cars?
> 
> Is this not normal?


Yeah it’s my favorite pre workout meal


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 5, 2021)

My pet peeves:
-Selfish, righeous people
-total idiots
-People who can't speak clearly
-Dickheads


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 5, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Ok in defense of gym bro's who get on their phone between sets....why does it make a difference to you what I do during my 1 minute interval?
> 
> Also, I log my workouts on my phone so it's not like I'm watching youtube videos between sets.


Sure sure man, bet you posting selfies on Instagram


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Holding the door for someone. I still do the first part but not the second part. When holding the door for someone, I would open it, step aside and smile as people would approach. Now get this, I wasn’t the doorman so it’s not my job to be considerate to inconsiderate bungholes, so if they didn’t return the smile or just walked in without saying anything, I’d let the door go and take off while it hit the person. I obviously have grown up since then and just let people be a$$holes. Sometimes, if a person looked bitchy, I would either just go in or leave and let go of the door and I am avoiding their resting bitch face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You know what.. I have another pet peeve actually. Generosity is great. Holding doors is a nice gesture.

However, If I’m 40 feet away please don’t hold the door open for me and make me fucking run to the door. People do this and what now? I gotta get a slight jog in so that you’re not sitting there holding the door for the next 20 seconds?


----------



## AlleyFox (Sep 5, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> You know what.. I have another pet peeve actually. Generosity is great. Holding doors is a nice gesture.
> 
> However, If I’m 40 feet away please don’t hold the door open for me and make me fucking run to the door. People do this and what now? I gotta get a slight jog in so that you’re not sitting there holding the door for the next 20 seconds?


Good one and I've had seen this before.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 5, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> You know what.. I have another pet peeve actually. Generosity is great. Holding doors is a nice gesture.
> 
> However, If I’m 40 feet away please don’t hold the door open for me and make me fucking run to the door. People do this and what now? I gotta get a slight jog in so that you’re not sitting there holding the door for the next 20 seconds?


LOL, getting mad for people being nice. Just continue at your own pace, no one is expecting you to run bro 😂


----------



## OldeBull1 (Sep 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I need to know how to pounce this. I need this word in my life.
> 
> Is it... Bach(like the composer) fifen(like Michelle Pfeiffer, but with an N, and geist(like heist, but with a G)?


To tell the truth, I don't even know if this is a real German word. When I lived there, I had asked several native Germans about it, they weren't familiar.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> LOL, getting mad for people being nice. Just continue at your own pace, no one is expecting you to run bro 😂


Dude Comon, it’s so weird. You open the door for me, I’m a half a mile down the road now we have to look eachother in the eyes and smile for the next 30 seconds while I slowly walk to the door with you grinning into my soul.

Nah this is a weird moment. Just close the door at this point I’ll get it myself.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 5, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> Dude Comon, it’s so weird. You open the door for me, I’m a half a mile down the road now we have to look eachother in the eyes and smile for the next 30 seconds while I slowly walk to the door with you grinning into my soul.
> 
> Nah this is a weird moment. Just close the door at this point I’ll get it myself.


Maybe it's the distance you listed; 40 ft is 13 yards. I have a bit over a 2.5ft walking stride (naturally fast walker). So I can get there in about 13-15 seconds. If they want to hold the door open, then that's on them.. I'm not running for anyone 😂


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Maybe it's the distance you listed; 40 ft is 13 yards. I have a bit over a 2.5ft walking stride (naturally fast walker). So I can get there in about 13-15 seconds. If they want to hold the door open, then that's on them.. I'm not running for anyone 😂


I think you’re underestimating how long 15 seconds of eye to eye contact is while someone holds a door open.

this interaction should take at most a second, usually because you’re right behind someone.

maybe I’ll start cracking jokes in that time frame to loosen up the tension. Usually no one speaks a word to you they just stare.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 5, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I think you’re underestimating how long 15 seconds of eye to eye contact is while someone holds a door open.
> 
> this interaction should take at most a second, usually because you’re right behind someone.


Im not looking at someone for 15 seconds. I won't even acknowledge their existence until in close enough to say "thank you". 

There's only one situation where I want to hold eye contact for that long 😂


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> You know what.. I have another pet peeve actually. Generosity is great. Holding doors is a nice gesture.
> 
> However, If I’m 40 feet away please don’t hold the door open for me and make me fucking run to the door. People do this and what now? I gotta get a slight jog in so that you’re not sitting there holding the door for the next 20 seconds?



Oh no! That’s too far and absurd. I am talking about a several feet behind me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> I think you’re underestimating how long 15 seconds of eye to eye contact is while someone holds a door open.
> 
> this interaction should take at most a second, usually because you’re right behind someone.
> 
> maybe I’ll start cracking jokes in that time frame to loosen up the tension. Usually no one speaks a word to you they just stare.



I usually don’t stare the person in the eye, that is rude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TODAY (Sep 5, 2021)

I put a great deal of effort into giving people the benefit of the doubt/trying to be as compassionate as possible in my every day life.

That said, if you don't clean up after your dog then I am 100% sure that you're a worthless piece of shit.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Sep 5, 2021)

My biggest pet peeve is when I’m upset at my wife, she thinks that gives her a right and reason to be upset with me.
like she’s mad at me because I’m mad at her….. stupid. Pure idiocy. I can’t stand it.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> There's only one situation where I want to hold eye contact for that long 😂



Sex or wrestling?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 5, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Sex or wrestling?


Who says they can't be one in the same? 🥺


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Who says they can't be one in the same? 🥺



Dammit, I wish I had seen that coming.  😂 

That's what SHE said.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 5, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Do you mean “For all intents or purposes”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's supposed to be "for all intents and purposes", but people are dumb and say "intensive".


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> It's supposed to be "for all intents and purposes", but people are dumb and say "intensive".



LOL - I heard Brad Pit in an interview say “modus operandi” which is Latin for how one operates daily; in the interview he’s talking of someone and he said “Mode Of Operandi”. Illiterate fool! These celebs are just as stupid as the population they ensnare with their falsehoods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 5, 2021)

Ooh, if we're airing our vocabulary grievances:

People who say "irregardless" instead of "regardless", and "weary" when they really mean "wary" 😝


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Ooh, if we're airing our vocabulary grievances:
> 
> People who say "irregardless" instead of "regardless", and "weary" when they really mean "wary" 😝


I pacifically hate those as well.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I pacifically hate those as well.


But have you ever visited the specific ocean?


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 5, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I pacifically hate those as well.



I like the cut of your jib, sir. And that should never be misunderestimated.


----------



## Swiper. (Sep 5, 2021)

when driving behind someone trying to merge on a highway when everyone’s going 70mph or more on the highway and they’re going 35mph trying to merge.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 5, 2021)

People who try to strike up a conversation with me while I am actually lifting weights.  I'm a weirdo that likes to focus on my technique and I can't stand it if a complete stranger tries to talk to me while I am lifting.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 5, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Ooh, if we're airing our vocabulary grievances:
> 
> People who say "irregardless" instead of "regardless", and "weary" when they really mean "wary" 😝



Don't even get me started on "nucular"  instead of Nuclear.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 5, 2021)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> People who try to strike up a conversation with me while I am actually lifting weights.  I'm a weirdo that likes to focus on my technique and I can't stand it if a complete stranger tries to talk to me while I am lifting.


I think most of us here feel the exact same way about this. I don't like to be talked to or bothered when I'm lifting. I'm there to work!


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

Trump said:


> I use my phone to time between sets sometimes.


Kinda of funny. There was a woman at the gym that told my wife that she thought I was texting another woman between sets at the gym. Dingbat wasn't aware that I do a Bible study on my phone. Lol


----------



## Trump (Sep 5, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Kinda of funny. There was a woman at the gym that told my wife that she thought I was texting another woman between sets at the gym. Dingbat wasn't aware that I do a Bible study on my phone. Lol


That’s as bad as texting another woman,


----------



## CJ (Sep 5, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> To tell the truth, I don't even know if this is a real German word. When I lived there, I had asked several native Germans about it, they weren't familiar.


From the Googles.....

The word Backpfeife means “punch/slap” (on the cheek/face) and Gesicht means “face”. The word *Backpfeifengesicht* therefore means something along the lines of “a face that's begging to be slapped” – or punched.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Don't even get me started on "nucular" instead of Nuclear.



Or when the kidz say “tryanasaurus rex” just kidding. LOL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 6, 2021)

People who say, "bro"

People who are late

People who are cheap

People who think the world owes them anything (entitled spoiled kids)

People who do anything in the squat cage other than squat... just kidding, but am I really???

People who use a DL bar for anything other than pulling

People who use chains for their IG following instead of lifting with them

People who think chalk is some fun toy to throw all over the place

Almost forgot... People who drive slow in the fast lane


----------



## blundig (Sep 6, 2021)

I hate when people use the verb dominate for the adjective dominant, like "he was dominate in the game". That's ignorant. Also, I absolutely despise when someone uses the noun bias for the adjective biased. "He was bias" is impossible and stupid. It's more and more common.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 6, 2021)

People that tell you to take the vaccine for the sake of others


----------



## Fishwhisperer (Sep 6, 2021)

Sagging pants .


----------



## Pooh6369 (Sep 6, 2021)

Yoga pants that make me wonder what their ass and pussy looks like when there off. Very distracting!!


----------



## Spear (Sep 6, 2021)

Pooh6369 said:


> Yoga pants that make me wonder what their ass and pussy looks like when there off. Very distracting!!


They’re* 

that is another one of mine.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 6, 2021)

People


----------



## stonetag (Sep 6, 2021)

Someone said "bad customer service", agree 100%. No such thing now days.
Someone else said "littering", agree 100%. You packed it wherever you are, but you can't pack it to a garbage can. Fucking lazy <== which is another big one in top 5.
And finally, rounding out the top 3, No common sense. Really don't need to explain that one.


----------



## Jin (Sep 6, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> She sounds like a classy





DesertRose said:


> Ooh, if we're airing our vocabulary grievances:
> 
> People who say "irregardless" instead of "regardless", and "weary" when they really mean "wary" 😝


Advise (what you do to someone)
Advice (what you give to someone)


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2021)

Silly Brits who put unnecessary letters into perfectly good words, like colour or flavour. Just ridiculous!!!


----------



## Trump (Sep 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Silly Brits who put unnecessary letters into perfectly good words, like colour or flavour. Just ridiculous!!


We invented language we can spell anything how ever we like.


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 6, 2021)

And other words such as “Aluminium”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Send0 (Sep 6, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> And other words such as “Aluminium”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I actually prefer their pronunciation on that word 😂


----------



## johnjohn (Sep 6, 2021)

OldeBull1 said:


> To tell the truth, I don't even know if this is a real German word. When I lived there, I had asked several native Germans about it, they weren't familiar.



if you can find the expression, word or compund word at Duden, then it's legitimate German. check Duden.de to see for yourself. Meantime, it is best translated as face asking for a slap.

I have not heard a Berliner use this expression. My Wife suggests that Ohrpfeigegesicht is more common. However, you could just call a person Pfeife (loser or failure).

most Berliners are pretty blunt. I've often heard men arguing on the street and the common rhetorical question is always used: are you stupid or what? Berliners get right to the point. Some younger people will call you an Opfer (sacrifice). I don't get involved with insults.


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 6, 2021)

Trump said:


> We invented language we can spell anything how ever we like.


You know what I guess we’ll give you that one.


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> You know what I guess we’ll give you that one.


But we made it better, just like everything else, including football. 🏈


----------



## Migmaster (Sep 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> But we made it better, just like everything else, including football. 🏈


Way better than soccer ⚽


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2021)

Migmaster said:


> Way better than soccer ⚽


You mean foot hockey? 🤣


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You mean foot hockey? 🤣



FOOT HOCKEY. I've been laughing at this for a minute straight. You're a legend, CJ.  😂  😂  😂


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You mean foot hockey? 🤣


Lmfao sounds like a weird fetish almost..


----------



## Trump (Sep 6, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> But we made it better, just like everything else, including football. 🏈


Throw ball


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 6, 2021)

Trump said:


> Throw ball



Never heard of that one but I’ll take your word for it. LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 6, 2021)

When your neighbors insist upon conducting their phone conversations like they're shouting over a bullhorn for the entire neighborhood to enjoy.

It's super fascinating that your sciatica is flaring, Bertha - and I concur that your mother in law probably _is_ quite the twat. But could we kindly take it down a few decibels, please?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 6, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> When your neighbors insist upon conducting their phone conversations like they're shouting over a bullhorn for the entire neighborhood to enjoy.
> 
> It's super fascinating that your sciatica is flaring, Bertha - and I concur that your mother in law probably _is_ quite the twat. But could we kindly take it down a few decibels, please?


I can confirm, via scientific research papers and studies, that Bertha's mother in-law is indeed a twat and a half.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I can confirm, via scientific research papers and studies, that Bertha's mother in-law is indeed a twat and a half.



You make me laugh, @Send0. You're the opposite of a pet peeve. You're like... a heavy petting for the soul, or something.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 6, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> You make me laugh, @Send0. You're the opposite of a pet peeve. You're like... a heavy petting for the soul, or something.



"a heavy petting for the soul". I love that. I am absolutely going to steal that.


----------



## 69nites (Sep 6, 2021)

Trump said:


> We invented language we can spell anything how ever we like.


I think we took that from you in 1783. You're the colony now lol


----------



## Trump (Sep 6, 2021)

69nites said:


> I think we took that from you in 1783. You're the colony now lol


Aaaah you mean when we retreated to fight a real war with France?


----------



## German89 (Sep 6, 2021)

You guys truly are soy. Eh?


----------



## 69nites (Sep 6, 2021)

Trump said:


> Aaaah you mean when we retreated to fight a real war with France?


I think I mean go back to fight a war at sea because your foot soldiers are nancy boys who can't win a land war against farmers.


----------



## Trump (Sep 6, 2021)

69nites said:


> I think I mean go back to fight a war at sea because your foot soldiers are nancy boys who can't win a land war against farmers.


At least we burnt the White House down before we left, plus you can all still act like cow boys due to laws put in place to protect yourself from us. Win win for you lot


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 6, 2021)

Breakfast Pizza

Who the fuk was baking a pie one day and said to themselves  "Hey.....I'm gonna put eggs on this one..." 

So weird...


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 6, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I actually prefer their pronunciation on that word 😂


I remember hearing that on "Top Gear" the original one with the British old dudes and haven't said it the American way since...very classy 👌🏾


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2021)

Trump said:


> At least we burnt the White House down before we left, plus you can all still act like cow boys due to laws put in place to protect yourself from us. Win win for you lot


We're still cool. We took care of those pesky Germans for you....twice!  😘


----------



## Send0 (Sep 6, 2021)

JuiceTrain said:


> I remember hearing that on "Top Gear" the original one with the British old dudes and haven't said it the American way since...very classy 👌🏾


I think that was my first exposure to it too.


----------



## CJ (Sep 8, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> saying clip when you mean magazine
> 
> short shorts on men
> 
> ...


Someone heard your cries for help Z!!!!!.... 








						California man, 79, sentenced to 4 years for charging small businesses and charities hugely inflated prices for printer toner
					

In one six-year stretch, prosecutors said Gilbert Michaels sold $126 million worth of toner to unsuspecting victim.




					www.marketwatch.com


----------

